# Unable to build OBS because of old github issue



## Deleted member 67862 (Mar 11, 2022)

Since last year if you try to build multimedia/obs-studio, it throws a link to this Github issue and says obs-studio is marked as broken. It seems like this was fixed in October yet we still can't build it - the tag is for 27.2.3 and that version is currently in quarterly ports. Anyone know why?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> the tag is for 27.2.3 and that version is currently in quarterly ports


Quarterly has 27.1.3. Main aka latest has 27.2.3.






						Makefile « obs-studio « multimedia - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				








						Makefile « obs-studio « multimedia - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 4, 2022)

Even the latest version (27.2.3_1) can't be built.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2022)

Package is available in the repositories, so it's likely the build issues are local.


```
root@fbsd-test:~ # pkg search obs-studio
obs-studio-27.2.3_1            Open source streaming/recording software
```


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 4, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Package is available in the repositories, so it's likely the build issues are local.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, I was meaning the port can't be built. I could just install it but I want SNDIO support instead of Pulse. You can choose the sound system to use in the build options but it still throws an error to that Github issue page preventing me from building.


----------



## Jose (Apr 4, 2022)

Did you clean your ports tree between builds?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> You can choose the sound system to use in the build options but it still throws an error to that Github issue page preventing me from building.


Is the distinfo out of whack? You can 'generate' a new one by issuing `make makesum`. Not a permanent solution but should get you building again.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 4, 2022)

Jose said:


> Did you clean your ports tree between builds?


Yes, it still gives the same error.




SirDice said:


> Is the distinfo out of whack? You can 'generate' a new one by issuing `make makesum`. Not a permanent solution but should get you building again.


From what I can tell it looks normal:

```
TIMESTAMP = 1646598912
SHA256 (obsproject-obs-studio-27.2.3_GH0.tar.gz) = 72db55d63ddf82adcb84d7787d7e31fa9a20578cd42b0db657546588f6c294bc
SIZE (obsproject-obs-studio-27.2.3_GH0.tar.gz) = 16383685
SHA256 (obsproject-obs-browser-f1a61c5_GH0.tar.gz) = 6c9948047dd01a8baaa47f98d8929950a3977e56ad6a06deacbf7acf9c7af648
SIZE (obsproject-obs-browser-f1a61c5_GH0.tar.gz) = 79279
SHA256 (obsproject-obs-vst-aaa7b7f_GH0.tar.gz) = f6d1f8ef3d417b0cdf8b88df7b9308c827d47fca809b1fa414e5d87f6f9e10c3
SIZE (obsproject-obs-vst-aaa7b7f_GH0.tar.gz) = 516781
SHA256 (ecd7a59aed665eca0a50b99939ef28e04e144876.patch) = 3c13de74b34f31f59b038c2858d2f6ca7fe5b387150d18c175290aa20b1e68c0
SIZE (ecd7a59aed665eca0a50b99939ef28e04e144876.patch) = 3418
SHA256 (445f39764b8f11f951d41d14ee57ae13f57b13d4.patch) = 7ffb366e7b6617a99969c4d081086762924157a1e804317adadc128b5818bfa2
SIZE (445f39764b8f11f951d41d14ee57ae13f57b13d4.patch) = 4661
SHA256 (46b3935959c0afd4d2128279912ee86f69e81048.patch) = d617b91e9a634d7eb14a6f14227c703a0fdd1f6c5740f338ff1188ba9b71c0fc
SIZE (46b3935959c0afd4d2128279912ee86f69e81048.patch) = 2301
SHA256 (864cafd6e85be74e22637935d45fad33a4e7ce2a.patch) = ed96649fd18a617b40863cb84c19a7e44097dec0340624eed5ace1f8b013dab1
SIZE (864cafd6e85be74e22637935d45fad33a4e7ce2a.patch) = 1960
```

The result of `make makesum` even as root gives the same error:

```
===>  obs-studio-27.2.3_1 is marked as broken:
https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4025.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/obs-studio
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2022)

You get that message if you turn off PULSEAUDIO:

```
PULSEAUDIO_BROKEN_OFF=	https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4025
```

Apparently you can't turn it off: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4025


----------



## Jose (Apr 4, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You get that message if you turn off PULSEAUDIO:
> 
> ```
> PULSEAUDIO_BROKEN_OFF=    https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4025
> ...


Looks like it'll work if you comment that line out?








						Links with libpulse.so when -DDISABLE_PULSEAUDIO=TRUE · Issue #4025 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Platform Operating system and version: FreeBSD 12.2 OBS Studio version: 26.1.0 Expected Behavior Not link with disabled libraries. Current Behavior With these cmake arguments: -DOBS_VERSION_OVERRID...




					github.com
				




You must not have Pulseaudio installed, though.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 4, 2022)

Jose said:


> You must not have Pulseaudio installed, though.


I don't. I have Pulse in my OPTIONS_UNSET variable in make.conf so thats why I want to build OBS. I have sndio to use instead.

EDIT: I commented the line out and I'm able to build it now. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 4, 2022)

It built just fine, I don't have any sound sources but it's likely because sndio is not loaded. I need to learn more about how to use it first.


----------

